# Computer turns on for a split second then shuts off



## NuClArPeNgUiN (Aug 28, 2012)

What's happening is when I try to start the computer it turns on and shuts off immediately. Case fans, CPU fan, GCard fan, case LEDs and PSU fan all turn on for that half second. If I press the power button again, nothing happens.. The only way I can get it to attempt to startup again is if I turn the socket on the wall off and on again but it still does the same Thing. 


I built this computer last Wednesday everything was working fine then yesterday the PC would not turn on, it did what I explained above. To fix it all i had to do was change the socket on the wall and it booted up fine. Today the same thing happened except the quick fix did not work. 

I have tested the psu using the paper clip and it runs fine.I just cant figure out how yesterday i could play BF3 and today it wont't turn on. 

Some other things that might be worth mentioning: 
I installed an extra 2x4GB Ram yesterday 
The motherboard power led acts weird e.g takes 30 sec for it to turn of after turn psu off at the back 

Specs: 
amd phenom ii x4 965 BE 
Corsair GS600 
Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Motherboard 
Komputerbay 4x4Gb 1333Mhz Ram 
Sapphire HD 6870 

Thanks,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try moving the extra RAM. 8GB is more than plenty anyway.
Your problem indicates a power issue. Your PSU is not the best quality but it should run your components for awhile.
The Mobo LED going out slowly is normal.


----------



## NuClArPeNgUiN (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Try moving the extra RAM. 8GB is more than plenty anyway.
> Your problem indicates a power issue. Your PSU is not the best quality but it should run your components for awhile.
> The Mobo LED going out slowly is normal.


Done but still no luck


----------



## NuClArPeNgUiN (Aug 28, 2012)

On the power supply plug I have a 2 pin to 3 pin mains adapter to fit the socket on my wall could that be the issue?? Because i can recall that there was a surge warning that came up a few days prier to this before the boot screen.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Using the adapter mean the system is not properly grounded and much more susceptible to any current supply problems that may come from the household circuitry.
That surge could have dome some damage to the PSU or other components.
Do you have or can you borrow a known working PSU to try?
Your PSU has a 3 yr. warranty.


----------

